# tiret & trait d'union - usage & typographie



## aqw

Coucou !

"Quant à l'American Conservation Union *–* l'adversaire idéologique de l'ADA *–,* elle lui donne une note au ras des pâquerettes de 8/100."

C'est recevable de mettre un signe de ponctuation après les tirets de l'incise ? (cf. ci-dessus)
Virgule ou pas virgule ?

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, parfaitement. Je dirais même que la virgule est obligatoire dans ce cas.


----------



## tilt

Dans cet usage, le tiret s'utilise comme la parenthèse, et peut en effet être suivi d'une virgule.
À ma connaissance, la seule différence est qu'en fin de phrase, on omettra le tiret fermant alors qu'on gardera la parenthèse — différence non négligeable (je vous l'accorde).


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas la seule différence… D'une part, les tirets sont précédés et suivis d'une espace (sauf lorsqu'ils sont suivis immédiatement d'un autre signe de ponctuation comme la virgule de notre exemple) alors que les parenthèses se collent au texte qu'ils enserrent. D'autre part, les tirets mettent plutôt en valeur la partie de phrase qu'ils encadrent au contraire des parenthèses qui la mettent… entre parenthèse, c.-à-d. qui tendent à la rendre discrète.


----------



## tilt

Je parlais uniquement de quand en mettre ou pas, cher Maître !
Mais tout cela reste très vrai.


----------



## Xiao2

Quel sont les différents usages de "tiret" et de "trait-d'union"?

Merci


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/tiret

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/trait%20d'union


----------



## Maître Capello

Les tirets cadratin et demi-cadratin (– et —) sont plus longs que le trait d'union (-). Les premiers ont un rôle exclusivement typographique, le second un rôle généralement syntaxique.

Le tiret s'emploie:

au début de chaque changement de locuteur dans les dialogues;
au début de chaque élément d'une énumération;
au milieu d'une phrase, jouant alors plus ou moins le rôle de parenthèse.
Le trait d'union s'emploie:

entre deux ou plusieurs mots pour créer un mot composé (p.ex.: _coffre-fort, sot-l'y-laisse_);
entre un verbe et les pronoms objets qui le suivent immédiatement (p.ex.: _Donne-le-lui_);
entre deux dates, signifiant alors _jusqu'à_ (p.ex.: _la guerre de 1914-1918_);
comme coupure de mot en fin de ligne.
*Remarque:* Il arrive souvent que l'on parle à tort de «tiret» pour désigner le trait d'union.


----------



## beri

Pouvez-vous m'éclairer sur l'usage des tirets, en termes de nombre et d'espaces avant/après, lorsqu'ils sont utilisés pour une incise? 

Quelques exemples qui essaient de couvrir tous les cas.

1) En milieu de phrase:
_Mon voisin –celui que dont je vous ai parlé, mais si, souvenez-vous– est venu frapper à ma porte à 4h37 du mat'.
_*deux tirets, espace avant le premier, espace après le dernier?*
2) En milieu de phrase, avant un signe de ponctuation:
_Primo, le facteur ; deuxio, le boulanger –celui du coin de la rue– ; tertio, l'épicier.
_*même règle?*
3) En fin de phrase:
_J'ai décidé de m'en aller – notez que ça faisait une heure que je l'avais dit pour la première fois._
*un tiret, espace avant et après?*

Faute de sites "officiels", j'ai trouvé le lien suivant, qui me fait mentir sur certains points : http://monsu.desiderio.free.fr/atelier/tiret.html
Est-il fiable?

Merfi


----------



## TRADLADY

Bonjour beri,
Pour moi, en français, le tiret est toujours précédé et suivi d'un espace sauf s'il fait partie intégrante d'un mot (ex.: souvenez-vous)
Bonne soirée
TL


----------



## Maître Capello

À moins qu'il ne soit suivi d'une virgule ou d'un point-virgule, il y a toujours une espace-mot normale avant et après un tiret.

_Mon voisin – celui que dont je vous ai parlé, mais si, souvenez-vous – est venu frapper à ma porte à 4h37 du mat'.
Primo, le facteur ; deuxio, le boulanger – celui du coin de la rue – ; tertio, l'épicier.
J'ai décidé de m'en aller – notez que ça faisait une heure que je l'avais dit pour la première fois._



TRADLADY said:


> Pour moi, en français, le tiret est toujours précédé et suivi d'un espace sauf s'il fait partie intégrante d'un mot (ex.: souvenez-vous)


Attention à ne pas confondre tiret (– ou —) et trait d'union (-).  Ils n'ont ni la même longueur, ni la même fonction. Ainsi, dans votre exemple (_souvenez-vous_), il s'agit d'un trait d'union.


----------



## TRADLADY

Tout à fait d'accord avec Maître Capello.
Je reconnais mon erreur.
Belle journée à tous.
TL


----------



## Anikam

Bonjour,

S'il vous plaît, dans le paragraphe qui suit :

_Mais il n'a pas fini. Vers 4 h du matin, il repart pour disperser en divers points de la ville et de sa périphérie, çà et là, dans des buissons ou dans la Loire et l'Erdre, son affluent, sur un tas d'ordures, sous un pont ou au bas d'une cascade les objets qui seraient compromettants ou lui rappelleraient ces heures affreuses : la tige de son pare-brise, son pantalon plein de boue, les deux imperméables qui ont enveloppé le corps *(on ne les a pas retrouvés)*, le blouson bleu façon blazer écussonné à la manche et le porte-jarretelles de la victime qu'il a lestés de cailloux, de même que ses escarpins gris à hauts talons et son sac à longue bandoulière, un carnet *(une dizaine de jours plus tard, après ses aveux, la police et les pompiers, suivant ses indications, pourront récupérer certains de ces objets.)* Il a découpé la jupe plissée de flanelle grise et les bas en lanières qu'il éparpille sur le retour le long de son trajet. *(Il avait de la même façon découpé le slip pour obtenir les bandes qui devaient lier les mains. Quand il allait voir ses parents à La Baule, il se servait d'une cordelette pour amarrer sa valise sur son scooter, celle qu'il a enroulée autour du cou, puis passée sous les genoux repliés et ramenés jusqu'au visage et, enfin, pour plus de sécurité encore, autour des mollets, avant d'y pratiquer, chaque fois, un nœud solide.)* Patrick s'est efforcé de ne rien négliger... L'aube est levée quand il revient faire le ménage dans sa chambre, laver son polo, nettoyer ses bottillons._

Dois-je remplacer les parenthèses par un tiret long (que, bien sûr, je ne répéterais pas à la fin de la phrase avant le point) ou les garder ? Je tiens à ces détails et me demande lesquels de ces signes (des parenthèses ou des tirets) les mettront le mieux en valeur, leur donneront plus de force (ou seront employés plus correctement...)

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

Des tirets mettent une phrase davantage en évidence que des parenthèses, mais dans votre cas, je ne mettrais certainement pas de tirets et je supprimerais même certaines parenthèses inutiles.

En outre, contrairement aux parenthèses, les tirets ne peuvent encadrer de phrase complète indépendante, _a fortiori_ de plusieurs phrases ; ils ne peuvent s'utiliser qu'à l'intérieur d'une phrase support. Votre dernière parenthèse regroupant deux phrases ne pourrait donc en aucun cas être encadrée de tirets.

De plus, n'oubliez pas qu'une parenthèse dans une phrase n'a *pas* de ponctuation propre (sauf éventuellement une ponctuation forte comme un point d'exclamation). (Mais une parenthèse qui forme une phrase à part commence bien entendu par une majuscule et se termine par la ponctuation appropriée, à l'instar de cette phrase-ci.)

Enfin, les parenthèses trop longues sont vite obscures et indigestes pour le lecteur. Il vaut mieux les éviter dans la mesure du possible.

En bref: 

_les deux imperméables qui ont enveloppé le corps *(on ne les a pas retrouvés)*_ →  
_un carnet *(une dizaine de jours plus tard, […] certains de ces objets.)*_ → La parenthèse est à mon avis superflue, mais dans tous les cas, il serait avantageux d'en faire une phrase indépendante, donc : _[…] un carnet*.* *U*ne dizaine de jours plus tard, […] certains de ces objets._ Et si la phrase reste telle quelle, la ponctuation finale doit se trouver après la parenthèse fermante. 
*(Il  avait de la même façon […]. Quand il allait voir […].)* → La parenthèse est à mon avis superflue.


----------



## Anikam

Merci, Maître Capello.

Je mettais entre parenthèses _"Il avait de la même façon..." _parce que je revenais sur un acte accompli récemment, quelques heures plus tôt, mais tout de même au passé, antérieurement - la "préparation", chez lui, par le jeune meurtrier, du transport du corps qu'il voulait faire disparaître - et que je n'avais pu alors donner ces précisions, mais l'emploi de l'imparfait _"il avait..."_ suffit sans doute sans que des parenthèses ou des tirets soient nécessaires.

Là, je viens de mettre entre "-" parce que je ne me souviens plus soudain comment obtenir le tiret long (ou cadratin) !

Bon dimanche  !


----------



## Anikam

Bonjour,

Je suis reconnaissante à Maître Capello de sa leçon sur les tirets (et les  parenthèses) et du lien qu'il m'a envoyé, permettant de  les saisir. 

Je demeure néanmoins un peu "fâchée" avec leur emploi, et nécessite encore d'être conseillée à ce sujet.

Dans le paragraphe qui suit :

_ J'ai commencé ma recherche avec Internet. Après avoir vu défiler une liste interminable d'innombrables « Patrick Allard »* — les homonymes, non seulement par le nom, mais par le prénom suivi du nom, prolifèrent de la sorte sur la toile, ce qui pourrait donner lieu à une étude intéressante... —,* je n'ai trouvé, le concernant, que les cinq numéros de Détective parus sur l'affaire en 1961 et 1962, dont s'affichaient les couvertures, et que pouvaient acheter en ligne, s'ils étaient disponibles, les amateurs et collectionneurs de vieux papiers ou de vieilles histoires... J'ai commandé, laissant une alerte, les deux qui, pour l'heure, n'étaient pas manquants : le dernier, celui de mars 1962, qui relate le procès, et dont la couverture montre en gros plan, derrière une grille, les mains de Patrick recouvrant son visage, vision puissamment évocatrice, et, un peu plus tard, l'avant-dernier de septembre 1961 avec le récit de la reconstitution. Des mois après, en décembre, j'ai pu entrer en possession des trois autres qui sont antérieurs, remontent, datés de juin 1961, au début de l'affaire. En quelque sorte, mon cadeau de Noël..._

La phrase entre tirets (que j'avais tout d'abord mise en parenthèses) comporte une ponctuation propre. Est-ce incorrect ? Ce texte :_* — les homonymes non seulement par le nom mais par le prénom suivi du nom prolifèrent de la sorte sur la toile ce qui pourrait donner lieu à une étude intéressante — *_sans les virgules (les poins de suspension à la fin ne seraient pas indispensables ; il paraît que j'en abuse, généralement ; ici, cependant, j'y tiens, mais bon, c'est surtout les virgules avant...), me choque pourtant énormément, me paraît même impensable.

Ne faut-il pas, aussi, mettre une virgule après le tiret (je l'aurais mise après la parenthèse) : ... _*intéressante —,

*_Je pourrais tourner la difficulté en réécrivant : _ J'ai commencé ma recherche avec Internet. D'innombrables "Patrick Allard" ont défilé, qui ne pouvaient être lui. La liste était interminable... Les homonymes, non seulement par le nom, mais par le prénom suivi du nom, prolifèrent de la sorte sur la toile, ce qui pourrait donner lieu à une étude intéressante...Je n'ai trouvé, le concernant, que les cinq numéros de Détective parus sur l'affaire en 1961 et 1962, dont s'affichaient, etc.

_Je ne sais pas si c'est mieux... De toutes façons, je maintiens ma question pour "une autre fois", et pour savoir, en général...

Je vous demande pardon, à Maître Capelle et à vous tous, d'avoir la tête aussi dure...

Amicalement, dans l'attente de votre réponse.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Anikam,

Dans votre exemple, il faut en effet une virgule immédiatement après le tiret fermant. En revanche, les points de suspension le précédant sont inappropriés et, à mon sens, superflus dans ce contexte. Mais si vous tenez absolument à les inclure, utilisez plutôt des parenthèses, encore que la juxtaposition de trois signes de ponctuation soit vraiment très laide […),].

_Après avoir vu défiler une liste interminable d'innombrables « Patrick Allard » – les homonymes, non seulement par le nom, mais par le prénom suivi du  nom, prolifèrent de la sorte sur la toile, ce qui pourrait donner lieu à  une étude intéressante –*,* je n'ai trouvé_…

_Après avoir vu défiler une liste interminable d'innombrables «  Patrick Allard » (les homonymes, non seulement par le nom, mais par le  prénom suivi du  nom, prolifèrent de la sorte sur la toile, ce qui pourrait donner lieu à  une étude intéressante…)*,* je n'ai trouvé_…

P.S.: Le tiret cadratin (—) s'utilise surtout pour les changements d'interlocuteur dans les dialogues ; pour les tirets équivalents à des parenthèses, on utilise généralement le tiret demi-cadratin (–).
P.P.S.: Les points de suspension sont un caractère à part entière (…) différent de trois points successifs (...).


----------



## Anikam

Merci !

Je vais suivre votre conseil et utiliser le tiret demi-cadratin, si je garde cette formulation – je me demande maintenant si l'autre n'est pas plus légère, je ne sais pas... Il va falloir décider. Ce sont les affres de l'auteur…  

Par ailleurs, j'ignorais que les points de suspension étaient un caractère à part entière ! J'apprends tous les jours…

J'ignorais de même la différence d'emploi entre les traits cadratins. Je trouve, en effet, que le demi-cadratin est plus "joli", plus léger pour remplacer la parenthèse, et que l'autre détache bien les répliques.

Amicalement.


----------



## jalousies

Bonjour,

En lisant _Paludes _d'André Gide, j'aurais tellement envie de savoir la fonction du tiret ( - ) comme il a trop souvent utilisé dans ce texte. 

J'ai consulté quelques livres du grammaire, on explique : 
"le tiret indique une explication, une remarque."
"les parenthèses ou les tirets encadrent un élément de la phrase qui n'est pas indispensable."

En gros, je l'ai considéré comme une explication complémentaire ou détaillée mais le livre de Gide est un peu compliqué pour moi. 

Par exemple, je ne vois pas la différence entre deux extraits, même si le narrateur nous a indiqué qu'il a récrit. 

"On ne sort pas; c'est un tort. D'ailleurs on ne peut pas sortir; mais c'est parce qu'on ne sort pas." 

"On ne sort pas; - c'est un tort. D'ailleurs on ne peut pas sortir; - mais c'est parce que l'on ne sort pas." 

Ces deux phrases sont exactement les mêmes sauf on ajoute un tiret deux fois. Est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre deux phrases?

Je voudrais savoir également, si vous avez déjà lu _Paludes_, que la fonction du tiret dans ce livre. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

> _On ne sort pas ; – c’est un tort. D’ailleurs on ne peut pas sortir ; _– _mais c’est parce que l’on ne sort pas. – On ne sort pas parce que l’on se croit déjà dehors. Si l’on se savait enfermé, on aurait du moins l’envie de sortir._



J'ai l'impression que dans ce cas très particulier les tirets ne servent qu'à rendre les *pauses* que le narrateur fait entre chaque phrase ou bout de phrase qu'il écrit sur son feuillet. Cela est renforcé par le fait qu'il réécrit quasiment mot pour mot ce qu'il avait écrit sur le premier feuillet qu'il vient de déchirer.

Gide emploie d'ailleurs juste avant les tirets de façon similaire, pour marquer des interruptions :


> _« On ne sort pas ; c’est un tort. D’ailleurs on ne peut pas sortir ; mais c’est parce qu’on ne sort pas. » – _Non ! pas cela ! Recommençons. Je déchirai. – Ce qu’il faut indiquer c’est que chacun, quoique enfermé, se croit dehors. Misère de ma vie ! Un exemple. – À ce moment quelqu’un monta ; c’était Martin.




Mais normalement, ces tirets n'ont pas lieu d'être. En particulier, le double usage du point-virgule et du tiret est inadéquat.


----------



## jalousies

Merci Maître Capello, 

Donc, les tirets dans ce passage peuvent signifier une hésitation? si oui, je peux considérer les autres tirets dans le livre de Gide comme les pauses pour continuer les paroles du locuteur?

Par contre, si on enlève les tirets, on n'a aucune problème de comprendre le texte ?


----------



## Maître Capello

jalousies said:


> Donc, les tirets dans ce passage peuvent signifier une hésitation?


Ce ne sont pas à proprement parler des hésitations. Ce sont plutôt des pauses de réflexion, le temps que le narrateur met pour clarifier ce qu'il veut écrire.



> si oui, je peux considérer les autres tirets dans le livre de Gide comme les pauses pour continuer les paroles du locuteur?


Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas partout dans cette satire, mais de nombreux tirets y ont en effet cette fonction.



> Par contre, si on enlève les tirets, on n'a aucune problème de comprendre le texte ?


Oui, supprimer ces tirets ne change pas vraiment le sens du texte. Cela en change juste le rythme.


----------



## jalousies

Vous m'avez bien aidé. Franchement, les tirets me gênent pour traduire. 

Merci Maître Capello.


----------

